# Dreamweaver Questions



## twister (Mar 12, 2003)

Every few days someone has new dreamwever questions.  So ( if you wanna ) we could start one thread.  How does that sound?  If you don't wanna then that's ok to.

But here are my dreamweaver questions.

1) How do you view a frame source?  Say i have index.html and it loads menu.html and main.html.  If i open index.html in dreamweaver i see menu.html and main.html.  Now how do i see the source code for index.html? 

2) How can i customize the page that shows up when i hit apple+n?  Now i don't want a template. I tried templates and then it puts in code that's locked and comment tags.  No thanks!  I just want to add some code to the body tag and some info in the head tag.  I'm tired of doing it every time.  I want it to default to my new page code.

3) How do i keep my code organized?  Dreamweaver seems to do whatever it want's when I'm not looking. It puts line breaks (just visual ones not <BR>'s where I don't want them and it's code just seems to look unorganized.  I took off word wrap and I tried to take out their tap indent code but that didn't help.  There is a preference that says 'No Break After TD' and that's great.  Wheres the one that says 'Never let dreamweaver add breaks'?  I want my code organized but dreamweaver is not helping much.  Also it'd be nice if i could just hit a button like in flash and all my code would line up and be tabbed correctly and look sweet.

4) How do i get it to do nothing at startup?  I don't want a blank page or a site window.  Just start up and wait for me.

5) When i open a file off the live server it takes upwards of 15 seconds to actually load into dreamweaver. I'm not sure why.  If i drag it to my local drive it does better.

Hum i think i had more but I'm good for now.  Anyone got any answers?

Thanks


----------



## .jeremy_a> (Mar 12, 2003)

answer to #3:
From the experience I have had with dreamweaver, the only way to keep your code clean is the edit it in the code view only. If you are working on something and click over to design view and change one thing, like a text edit, that is when dreamweaver will start adding lines and tabs to your code.  So I would say, work in html/code view, and only use design mode to look at the page, not edit it in.

If there is a preference setting that will change this, I would love to know, but I have yet to find or hear about one.


----------



## .jeremy_a> (Mar 12, 2003)

Answer for #1:

To view the frame source of a page with frames in dreamweaver you can do one of two things.

1.  go "MODIFY -> FRAMESET -> EDIT NO FRAMES CONTENT.
that will take you to the actual frame page, it is ment to modify the no frames content, IE, what a user will see if their browser doesn't support frames. then you can just click on the code view or use the properties panel to change the source, width, and whatever of one of the specific frames.

2. Close the framed page in code view. then re-open it, it will default to code view, and show the code of the framed page. if you open it in design view and try to click on code view it will default to where the "cursor" was. which will default to the top most frame.


----------



## .jeremy_a> (Mar 12, 2003)

someone needs to answer 4, I would love for dreamweaver to not open a blank page. Same with flash......I meant fireworks does it, why can't these programs do it.


----------



## twister (Mar 25, 2003)

#3)  Commands -> Apply Source Formatting.  

Ok so i just found this.  Kinda works.  Seem to put in LOTS of space though.  

#4) you can just open the site window at start-up but 'nothing' is not an option that i've found.  Still looking.

#2)  I really want to find this answer.  But i went to macromedia and they kicked me out because in was on safari.


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *#2)  I really want to find this answer.  But i went to macromedia and they kicked me out because in was on safari.   *


Why?


----------



## twister (Mar 25, 2003)

why what?  

I want to figure out how to start with a custom page because I'm tired of copying and pasting in the exact same code over and over

Macromedia kicked me out because i tried to go into the exchange area and my browser wasn't good enough.


----------



## Arden (Mar 26, 2003)

How is Safari not "good enough" to enter there?


----------



## twister (Mar 26, 2003)

go to http://www.macromedia.com/exchange

Oh and i found an answer to #2.  Well i think i did.  

And .jeremy_a> go over to macromedia.com and search the forms.  They actually have answers!


----------



## twister (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .jeremy_a> _
> *someone needs to answer 4, I would love for dreamweaver to not open a blank page. Same with flash......I meant fireworks does it, why can't these programs do it. *



According to official macromedia people your choices are a new window or the site window.  'Nothing' is not an opton.


----------

